# Joined as member....can I see the reviews?



## TerriJ (Nov 18, 2005)

I have filled out the forms and paid.  I received what appeared to be a temporary password, but I don't know how to get to the reviews?

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2005)

Good for you for joining TUG!  You choose your own log-on name and password and you then you get an email with the members only password - it's not temporary, we all use the same one.  Click on TUG Resort Database in the red bar at the top of the page, and then Reviews for the TUG Reviews.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2005)

[Note: _This post refers to our previous login system for the Members-only parts of the TUG website (Reviews, Ratings, etc.) which used the same generic username/password combination for all users.  This system has been replaced with a new one that uses individual usernames and passwords for each member._ - Makai Guy, BBS Adminstrator]

There may be some confusing information in the previous post.

The bulletin board (bbs) you are now reading is a separate entity from the rest of TUG.  For the bbs, it is essential that you indentify yourself as an individual so that only you can post under your username and have access to your own personal preference settings.  For the bbs you choose your own individual bbs username and bbs password at the time you register.  That username/password combination is valid ONLY here on the bbs.

For the rest of TUG, anything that has been reserved for TUG Members exclusively (such as the reviews and ratings) is accessed by a common username/password combination - the same combination is used by all TUG members.  This username/password combination is provided in the membership materials you receive when you join.

If you have any further questions, perhaps the password help page can help:
www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 19, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Thanks for the help, I was able to find my way in to the reviews.  Well worth the admission fee!  It is really fun to read about places we have been and enjoyed!  I look forward to spending time on the bb as well as in the other areas.

Thanks again.


----------

